# Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Heftige Kritik? Ein aufgeblasener Rant von Einem, der besser die ComputerBild gekauft hätte.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Ja, was genau wurde  denn jetzt kritisiert? Anscheinend hat der Leser gar nicht richtig gelesen und unrealistische Vorstellungen von Produkten und deren Tests. Wenn er den "besten Prozessor" gefunden hat, darf er sich gern bei mir melden und mir auch gleich mal das "beste Auto" zeigen.


----------



## Casurin (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, was genau wurde  denn jetzt kritisiert? Anscheinend hat der Leser gar nicht richtig gelesen und unrealistische Vorstellungen von Produkten und deren Tests. Wenn er den "besten Prozessor" gefunden hat, darf er sich gern bei mir melden und mir auch gleich mal das "beste Auto" zeigen.



Das beste auto ist doch mla ganz einfach zu finden - schnelle mal Mutter fragen was sie den fährt 
Die Dinger verbrauchen nichts (der Tank ist immer voll), haben keinen verschleis, kosten nichts und stehen immer zur Verfügung.


Also kann bei der CPu dann ja auch nciht viel schwerer sein. </s>


----------



## Argonaut (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

guter und richtiger Leserbrief!


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Argonaut schrieb:


> guter und richtiger Leserbrief!



Weil.....?


----------



## Tassadar (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



> Die Testberichte erscheinen viel zu spät (1 Jahr oder mehr)



ähm...
ja klar


----------



## rabe08 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Und wieder einer, der es nicht verstanden hat. 

Es gibt nicht DEN besten Prozessor. Es gibt den Prozessor, der am besten zum Anforderungsprofil passt. Am meisten Power pro Thread hat aktuell definitiv der Power8 von IBM, für Gamer ist das Ding aber eher nicht so ganz geeignet. Ein Test soll die Vor- und Nachteile jedes Modells aufzeigen, Entscheidungshilfen liefern. Jeder User hat andere Anforderungen. Passiv gekühlter PC? Da sollte was anderes rein als in den H20-PC. Ich lese auch gerne c't, da gibt es niemals Testsieger. Nur Informationen, die Bewertung obliegt dem Leser anhand seiner Anforderungen.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Bei einem Fazit kann man eh nur was falsch machen.

Ich fände es wenig hilfreich an der Stelle die %-Werte an Vorsprung zur Vorgängergeneration wiederzukäuen.
Da sollte auch ein wenig Empfinden drin sein, wie lohnt sich nur, wenn man noch Hardware aus den Jahren xy benutzt oder ist für das Gebotene zu teuer.

Das sollte auch nicht für die Lesefaulen gestrickt sein, die sich aus 5cm Text der Weisheit letzten Schluss erhoffen.

Ich kaufe das Heft nur gelegentlich, finde es aber im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten, die mit der monatlichen Veröffentlichung nunmal eingeschränkt sind, in Ordnung. Ein Sammeltest mit genügend Produkten ergibt nunmal nicht jeden Monat Sinn.

Allein die Hardware-Empfehlungsseite greift schonmal häufig daneben. Der Überdeckungsgrad mit den üblichen Verdächtigen aus den PC-Konfigurationen aus dem PCGHX- oder auch HwLuxx-Foren ist nicht so hoch.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Jemanden, der zig Ausrufezeichen hintereinander kloppt würde ich eh nicht ernst nehmen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111einself


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Jemanden, der zig Ausrufezeichen hintereinander kloppt würde ich eh nicht ernst nehmen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111einself



Also ich würde so jemandem schon ernst nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turbo1993 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, warum damals so viele einen Core i3 2x00 statt dem AMD E-450 genommen haben. War doch der beste Prozessor oder beschäftigen sich nicht alle mit OpenGL und OpenCL


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Bis auf den Punkt mit dem Fazitkasten ist wirklich nichts enthalten, was den Begriff Kritik rechtfertigt. Dafür braucht der Leserbriefschreiber aber gleich 364 Wörter und schmeißt der Redaktion mehrere grundsätzliche Beleidigungen an den Kopf...


----------



## matti30 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

ich würde es in die "Kategorie" "hauptsache gemeckert" stecken und abhaken.


----------



## Bevier (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, da nutzt ein "Leser" 2016 einen Testbericht von 2015 und beschwert sich auch noch, dass dieser ein Jahr zu spät gekommen ist? 2014 hat noch niemand einen Skylake testen können, da diese erst auf der Gamescom im August 2015 vorgestellt wurden. Also wo ist das Problem dieses Menschen, ich verstehe es nicht...
Natürlich darf man Kritik an PCGH üben, wenn sie denn passt. Hier passt aber überhaupt nichts, da werden Sachen ohne Begründung kritisiert, hätte er sich in seinem Leserbrief statt dessen direkt um Hilfe bei der Entscheidung zu einem bestimmten Prozessor mit seinen persönlichen Vorraussetzungen (Budget, hauptsächlich genutzte Anwendungen und Spiele...) hätte er sicher einen Tipp mit dem für ihn besten Prozessor bekommen. Vor allem, was erwartet er überhaupt? Bei dem aktuellen Markt ist es nunmal sicher, dass der neueste, leistungsfähigste Intelprozessor auch immer der Beste ist. Wenn es dann Zen gibt, könnte sich das allerdings ändern (vor allem Preis-Leistung ^^) aber bisher gibt es keine nennenswerte Konkurrenz zum Marktführer und somit bei einem Neukauf eines Mainstreamsystems eh keine Alternative zum Skylake.


----------



## alfalfa (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Auf jeden Fall "freut" sich jetzt jemand über die öffentliche Bloßstellung seiner pauschal und unsachgemäß formulierten Kritik. 

"Der beste Prozessor"... selbst wenn man sagen könnte, "der Prozessor mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis" ist das nicht automatisch der beste Prozessor für jeden, denn wenn (aus der Luft gegriffenes Beispiel) eine AMD CPU für 150 € im Schnitt 60% der Gesamtleistung einer Intel CPU für 300 € bietet, hat sie zwar augenscheinlich ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, kann aber gleichzeitig in vielen Situationen und für viele Nutzer nicht ausreichend sein, weil die Leistung dennoch für die eigenen Anforderungen zu gering ist.


----------



## hanfi104 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Super Kritik, einmal um den heißen Brei geredet und nicht auf den Punkt gekommen, so liebe ich das.


Wie wärs wen. jeder hier mal seine Definition vom besten Prozessor abgibt, ist bestimmt interessant.

Meine: mind. 6 Kerne, ~3.5GHz, ~300€, OC möglich, 32 PCIe 3.0 Lanes, IPC auf Haswell Niveau


----------



## Blacky0407 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Kritik von diesem Leser finde ich gegenstandslos und vollkommen unangebracht bezüglich der vielen Tests , die PCGH  so durchzieht. Vielleicht sollte sich dieser Leser lieber nen Komplettrechner zulegen.
Das er den Zusammenbau aller für den PC notwendigen Komponenten hinbekommt, möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal stark bezweifeln. Aufgrund eigener Unzulänglichkeiten sollte man vor Allem nicht Leute grundlos 
angreifen, die  um ein Mehrfaches kompetenter in diesem Bereich sind als dieser Leser!


----------



## quik_shredder (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Also ich würde so jemandem schon ernst nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



je mehr ausrufezeichen ich setzte, desto ausrufiger werden meine sätze und desto ernster werde ich genommeN!!!!!!!!11
weiß doch wirklich jedeR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## matti30 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wie wärs wen. jeder hier mal seine Definition vom besten Prozessor abgibt, ist bestimmt interessant.



den besten Prozessor gibt es einfach nicht. Punkt aus, basta.


----------



## INU.ID (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich kann es mir (bzgl. 1 Jahr verspätet) nur so erklären: Sein lokaler Zeitschriften-Dealer ist nicht sehr gut sortiert, weshalb er (der Leser), als er kürzlich die neuste PCGH kaufte, ein Heft aus 2015 erwarb - nicht wissen das es nicht die aktuellste Ausgabe ist.


----------



## Karotte81 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



quik_shredder schrieb:


> je mehr ausrufezeichen ich setzte, desto ausrufiger werden meine sätze und desto ernster werde ich genommeN!!!!!!!!11
> weiß doch wirklich jedeR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



Nicht jeder weiß wie man ernte genommen wird ;(


----------



## daRk351 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Kritik übers Fazit = OK
"Kritik" über den Rest = Bullshit


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



quik_shredder schrieb:


> je mehr ausrufezeichen ich setzte, desto ausrufiger werden meine sätze und desto ernster werde ich genommeN!!!!!!!!11
> weiß doch wirklich jedeR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



Seit 5:45Uhr wird zurückgeschrien!!!!!!


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich glaube, hier kommt wieder die begrenzte Aufmerksamkeitsspanne zum Tragen. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass in der heutigen Zeit viele Leute längere Texte nicht mehr lesen (wollen). Das hat sicher viele Gründe, der offensichtlichste für mich ist die Überflutung mit Informationen, denen wir heute permanent ausgesetzt sind. Da lesen eben viele nur noch das Fazit/die Zusammenfassung. Mache ich ja auch teilweise so, gerade wenn ich schnell mal ein paar hardware-Komponenten vergleichen will. 
Zeit ist leider ein teures Gut und da muss man abwägen, was man liest und was nicht. 
Wer sich dafür interessiert, mit welchen Methoden Medien (vor allem im Internet) um unsere Zeit buhlen, dem sei dieser Artikel empfohlen:
How Technology Hijacks People’s Minds — from a Magician and Google’s Design Ethicist – Medium

Von daher verstehe ich den Hinweis, dass man das Fazit prägnanter formulieren sollte, denn es ist nunmal (leider) das, was am häufigsten gelesen wird.
Ansonsten ist der Leserbrief, wie hier schon oft bemerkt, total unsachlich.


----------



## phila_delphia (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Der gute Herr Wilkens hat mit Recht auf den Einkaufsführer am Ende der Zeitschrift hingewiesen.
Dieser scheint dem Verfasser des Briefes nicht direkt ins Auge gefallen zu sein.
Aber das kann ja leicht der Fall sein, wenn er die Zeitschrift nur sporadisch kauft.
Ich habe einen Freund der mich bei Neuanschaffungen anruft weil er weiß, dass ihc PCGH Abonennt bin ^^

Grüße

phila


----------



## Karotte81 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Um mal was ernstes zu dem Thema beizutragen, wieso wird sowas überhaupt ausgewählt? Das einzige was ich hier sehe ist wie sich allesamt gesammelt über den User lustig machen ... klar, sein Text ist nicht besonders smart geschrieben, aber warum wird das dann überhaupt ausgewählt? Das ihr auch mal blöde Kritik bzw. Briefe bekommt, ist wohl jedem klar, aber dieses zur Schau stellen find ich gar nicht lustig. Zumal es auch nichts bringt sich dann bei sowas zu rechtfertigen. 

Nun denn. Ich würde auch gerne die PCGH mal anschreiben. Wo muss man eigentlich was hinschicken, um Gehör zu finden, an welche E-Mail Adresse? Hätte quasi zu dem gleichen Thema eine Leserfrage, nur etwas weniger allgemein, sondern zielgerichteter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Nun denn. Ich würde auch gerne die PCGH mal anschreiben. Wo muss man eigentlich was hinschicken, um Gehör zu finden, an welche E-Mail Adresse?



Siehe Impressum: Impressum fur PC Games Hardware

Da gibts die Adresse für die Leserpost.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir (bzgl. 1 Jahr verspätet) nur so erklären: Sein lokaler Zeitschriften-Dealer ist nicht sehr gut sortiert, weshalb er (der Leser), als er kürzlich die neuste PCGH kaufte, ein Heft aus 2015 erwarb - nicht wissen das es nicht die aktuellste Ausgabe ist.


Nun Ja, man muss klar sagen wer 10/15 mit 10/16 verwechselt der hat andere Probleme als seinen PC  Steht ja auf der Zeitung groß drauf und solche "Kritik" werden wir in den Postfaktischen Zeiten wohl öfter erleben.

Eines kann man nämlich PCGH nicht vorwerfen, nämlich dass ihre Testberichte nicht  zu einem Fazit kommen oder gar nicht das Thema treffen. (was dieser "Leserbrief" erfolgreich bewies wie man Mutmaßung bringt und um den heißen Brei brabbelt)
PCGH Tests sind mit die objektivsten im Netz (von einigen Ausrutschern mal abgesehen) und vor allem kann man dank der Wertung sofort erkennen was man für sein Budget sich maximal leisten kann. Alles andere hat mit Menschenverstand zutun und ich möchte niemals von Carsten hören: Ja Kaufe den Skylake weil der ist Roxxor der beste CPU.
Deswegen finde ich mit diesem "Leserbrief" habt ihr mir den Sonntag versüßt. Anbei würde ich dem Schreiber eine Parteimitgliedschaft in der AfD anraten, da gibts dann auch kurze kantige Sätze ohne Aussagekraft


----------



## Hornissentreiber (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Das kritisierte Fazit ist wirklich etwas blabla, wenn man allerdings den Artikel davor gelesen hat, geht es dann doch wieder in Ordnung, denn, wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt: "den besten Prozessor" gibt es nicht. Für diese Erkenntnis muss man nicht einmal ein Computerfreak sein. Man kann das Problem, "das besten Produkts von allen" zu finden, bei Autos, Kaffeemaschinen, Staubsaugern usw. usf. beliebig wiederholen. Insofern eine nutzlose Kritik.

Das ist ein Anlass für mich, für die Abschaffung von Wertungsnoten zu plädieren. Gerade diese Noten suggerieren den Unbedarften doch gerade, dass es so etwas wie "das beste Produkt" geben könnte. Dass das nicht geht, wurde nun ja ausreichend belegt. Warum sollte man deshalb nicht ganz auf diese unnützen und zudem irreführenden Noten verzichten? Ich finde, die PCGH sollte wie bisher die Fähigkeiten und Grenzen der getesteten Hardware untersuchen und am Ende dem Leser die Entscheidung überlassen, was ihm/ihr am meisten Zusagt. Bestenfalls könnte man bestimmte Eigenschaften, wie das Übertaktungspotenzial bei Prozessoren oder die Farbtreue bei Monitoren (zwei Beispiele aus dem hohlen Bauch heraus), also solche Aspekte, die sich direkt mit alternativen Produkten vergleichen lassen, mit einem Punkteschema bewerten. Aber damit verlöre die PCGH vermutlich die Klientel derjenigen, die erwarten, dass ihnen das eigenständige Denken abgenommen wird.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Um mal was ernstes zu dem Thema beizutragen, wieso wird sowas überhaupt ausgewählt? Das einzige was ich hier sehe ist wie sich allesamt gesammelt über den User lustig machen ... klar, sein Text ist nicht besonders smart geschrieben, aber warum wird das dann überhaupt ausgewählt? Das ihr auch mal blöde Kritik bzw. Briefe bekommt, ist wohl jedem klar, aber dieses zur Schau stellen find ich gar nicht lustig. Zumal es auch nichts bringt sich dann bei sowas zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Nun denn. Ich würde auch gerne die PCGH mal anschreiben. Wo muss man eigentlich was hinschicken, um Gehör zu finden, an welche E-Mail Adresse? Hätte quasi zu dem gleichen Thema eine Leserfrage, nur etwas weniger allgemein, sondern zielgerichteter.



Kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen. An dem Leserbrief ist einfach nichts auch nur annähernd Konstruktives, im Endeffekt kann man den Leserbrief auf die Aufforderung "Seid gefälligst meine Privatzeitschrift und macht alles so, wie *ICH* es für richtig erachte!" herunterbrechen.
Wer weiß - vielleicht bekommt PCGH ja mehrere dieser Leserbriefe und wollte exemplarisch mal eine Antwort an diese Art von Brief schreiben. 
@ PCGH: ich kann euch jedenfalls nichts vorwerfen und bin auch schon jahrelanger Leser eurer Printausgabe - aus meiner Sicht: macht einfach so weiter wie bisher.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## keinnick (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



			
				PCGH-Leser W. P. schrieb:
			
		

> BLA, BLA, BLA, absolut nichtssagend !!!!
> 
> Wofür habe ich drei Seiten gelesen?


Genau das habe ich mich bei diesem Leserbrief auch gefragt.


----------



## hellm (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Ja, nichts ist so erschreckend wie die Meinungen, die im Volk kursieren.  Ein Test, der mich aufs "Beste" verweist, der Leser W.P.  kennt solche  Wahrheiten wohl aus der Boulevard-Presse. Schön für PCGH, das diese eher  vermisst werden, aber die Kritik von Karotte81 ist auch nicht einfach  so abzuweisen.

Da gehts wohl um die Zielgruppe. Vielleicht eine  Tochterzeitschrift auflegen, mit auschließlich großen Lettern, und rote  Pfeile auf "das Beste". Und viel Bilder, nicht so kompliziert,  Informationen, die man schnell und direkt, ohne jede Antrengung  aufnehmen kann.

Also ich würde es eher begrüßen, wenn sich die  Redakteure noch mehr den Kopf zerbrechen und weniger Benchmarks  durchorgeln müssen. Aber ich bezahl die Herren (und Damen?) auch nicht,  und diese Kaufberatung (inkl. der Produktempfehlungen..) macht sicher Auflage, ich les halt lieber was  über Mods, Bastelei und neue Technik.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

@Hellm
Sowas wie früher wäre Geil oder PCGH in Gefahr  .. Da gabs auch Modding in der PCGH. Ich denke das ist aber schlichtweg dem geschuldet dass du bei Grafikkarten zb. keine Mods mehr wirklich machen musst. Testberichte finde ich wichtig, Allerdings sollten Benches ja auch nur die Anhaltspunkte sein. Manche Menschen erhoffen sich einfach zuviel von Benchmarks. Das Berühmte: Wenn die TitanX die beste Karte ist, dann muss die 1050 je genauso gut sein. Ich würde behaupten besagter Schreiber hat nur Überschrift und Fazit gelesen.

@Lelwani:
Nur weil es DICH nicht interessiert heisst es nicht dass es andere nicht interessiert. Übrigends das Video ist die News  Und Fakt ist, würde PCGH es machen wie zb. Heise und feste Aufrüstketten machen, dann wären viele Leser enttäuscht. Das Ziel muss immer sein, zu erkennen was die Schwachstelle ist und selbstständig entscheiden was man macht. PCGH gibt nur Tipps und Beispiele dafür. Logisch sind da Leute enttäuscht aber ich muss klar sagen, anhand des Indexes kann eigentlich jeder für sich entscheiden was das beste ist. Denn es gibt schlichtweg nicht das BESTE!


----------



## Lelwani (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser Ã¼bt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Fakt is er hat einfach recht.... 

Viele werden es jetzt wiede nich sehen wollen weil kritik usw... hatten wir hier alles schon

Bestes bsp gabs dieses oder letztes jahr (war auch die letzte zeitung die ich mir von pcgh gekauft habe) glaube es war ein spezial zum thema aufrüsten oder tunen ... es stand viel in der zeitung  nur absolut nichts sinnvolles.

Es gab damals auch hier online sehr viel kritik dafür , (hab grade keine lust es rauszusuchen vieleicht machts nen anderer)  geändert hat sich absolut nix...

Man könnte die ganze sache jetzt auch auf das online ding ausweiten bsp.  manche news als kleines bsp  WoW: Wenn Thrall und Garrosh sich in Hearthstone bekabbeln - Blizzcon-Machinima  

was soll das sein eine news?  


aber macht mal so weiter dann wirds die zeitung sicherlich noch lange geben.... und warum is das hier immernoch ein link?


----------



## hellm (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Lelwani schrieb:


> aber macht mal so weiter dann wirds die zeitung sicherlich noch lange geben.... und warum is das hier immernoch ein link?


weil hier jemand wieder eine zu kurze Aufmerksamkeitsspanne hat..

@PCGH
macht doch mit der Kaufberatung folgendes: dumb it down. Von uns liest das eh niemand.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Der Leserbriefschreiber hätte sich wohl besser einen überteuerten Komplett-PC im Mediamarkt kaufen sollen^^


----------



## Waupee (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Der Schreiber hat garantiert die Lacher auf seiner Seite 

Tja die Redaktion schrieb ja schon dazu "Hellsehen können sie nicht" jeder hat nun mal andere Prioritäten an den Prozessor also ist es gut das die PCGH nur ihr Bla Bla Bla dazu gibt (was im übrigen immer lesenswert ist).


----------



## pseudonymx (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Wo steht eigentlich bitte das die PCGH ne TEST Zeitschrift ist? klar solche Sachen wie das Fazit Kästchen könnten wirklich mit ein paar mehr brauchbaren Infos bestückt werden aber der test von Skylake als architektur muss noch lange keine spezifischen Details über die einzelnen varianten beinhalten, wenn ein Test spezifisch über z.B den i7 6700 gemacht wird dann wird in einem solchem Test auch näher dargebracht inwiefern sich die CPU gegen ihre Konkurrenten aus dem eigenen hause Intel und auch AMD schlägt. Also muss sagen die Kritik in dem Leserbrief ist alles andere als konstruktiv und die Schlagfertige Antwort mehr als berechtigt (in diesem fall  )


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Der Leserbriefschreiber hätte sich wohl besser einen überteuerten Komplett-PC im Mediamarkt kaufen sollen^^



Jap sonen  32Ghz Uber PC mit GTX 1050 Gaming Card


----------



## Kuomo (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

PCGH sollte einfach die Werbetexte der Hersteller abdrucken, dann ist jedes Produkt das beste und mit keinem macht man was falsch!


----------



## Maverick3k (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

LOL @ Artikel.

Respekt an Thilo der so etwas trotzdem liest und entsprechend (an einen Redakteur) weiterleitet!

Oder wer liest solche Mails? Thilo? Stephan?

Ich finde solche Mails lustig. Einen auf großen Max machen und dann eine Rechtschreibung haben, die einfach nur unterirdisch ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Klingt wie ein Insider aus der Redaktion. Den Brief sollten man extrem ernst nehmen und die gesamte Redaktion zu einem Konfliktgespräch mit anschließender Gruppentherapie einladen. Ich sende ihnen gerne meine Kontaktdaten zur Vereinbarung eines Termines. ....


Danke für den herrlichen Leserbrief. Wie kann man darauf so sachlich und herzlich antworten? Und keine Sorgen, Eure Testberichte sind Gold wert.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Fakt is er hat einfach recht....


Aha. Und das ist so, weil...?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Klingt wie ein Insider aus der Redaktion.



Ist es bestimmt auch. PCGH weiß genau, dass so ein Hampelmann von der Community in der Luft zerfetzt wird. Gleichzeitig können sie ruhig und besonnen darauf antworten


----------



## Hornissentreiber (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Jap sonen  32Ghz Uber PC mit GTX 1050 Gaming Card


Oder von Medion einen PC mit dezidierter Radeon-Graka und "schnellem Pentium-Quad-Core-Prozessor".


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer, der es nicht verstanden hat.
> 
> Ich lese auch gerne c't, da gibt es niemals Testsieger. Nur Informationen, die Bewertung obliegt dem Leser anhand seiner Anforderungen.



Er hat nicht verstanden, das es in den PCGH-Ausgaben nicht den vorgekauten Einheitsbrei von einigen berüchtigten Zeitschriften gibt.
Hier muß man eben auch mitdenken und Schlüße selbstständig ziehen können, damit man sich anhand der "Tests" das richtige zu seinen eigenen Ansprüchen zusammenstellt.

Das ist bei c't auch nicht anders, die ich selbst u.a. genauso konsumiere, wie die PCGH-Ausgaben. 



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Bei einem Fazit kann man eh nur was falsch machen.
> 
> Allein die Hardware-Empfehlungsseite greift schonmal häufig daneben. Der Überdeckungsgrad mit den üblichen Verdächtigen aus den PC-Konfigurationen aus dem PCGHX- oder auch HwLuxx-Foren ist nicht so hoch.



Falsch machen, sollte eher heißen, das wenn man sich ausdrücklich im Fazit speziell für ein Produkt stark macht, sich dann Kritik, über gezielte Empfehlungen bestimmter Hersteller und dazu geleisteter Honorare, breit macht.
 Ich hoffe, das dies bei PCGH nicht der Fall!

Der Überdeckungsbereich der PC-Konfigurationen ist in preislicher und sinnvoller Hinsicht recht ordentlich ausgewählt.
Man darf nicht vergessen, das die Redakteure deutlich mehr Weitsicht in ihrem Arbeitsalltag erlangen, als wir üblichen User, um dies ausreichend, bis zu einem erneuten Generationswechsel hauptsächlicher Hardware, auch erforderlicher Hardware zu entsprechender aktueller Software, anzugeben.
Natürlich bleibt noch genügend Spielraum für Änderungen zu den eigenen Ansprüchen üblich, aber häufig daneben ist m.M.n. nicht. 



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Seit 5:45Uhr wird *zurück ... *!!!!!!



Der geschichtliche Hintergrund zu deinem Zitat, brachte viel Leid über Europa, weil genau so ein besserwissender Möchtegern, mit seinem erlogenen Fazit, den Haufen Verherrlicher an der Nase herumführte.



hellm schrieb:


> Ja, nichts ist so erschreckend wie die Meinungen, die im Volk kursieren.  Ein Test, der mich aufs "Beste" verweist, der Leser W.P.  kennt solche  Wahrheiten wohl aus der Boulevard-Presse.
> 
> Da gehts wohl um die Zielgruppe. Vielleicht eine  Tochterzeitschrift auflegen, mit auschließlich großen Lettern, und rote  Pfeile auf "das Beste". Und viel Bilder, nicht so kompliziert,  Informationen, die man schnell und direkt, ohne jede Antrengung  aufnehmen kann.


Die Presseerzeugnisse stehen in einer Reihe von den von dir gemeinten im Kiosk, Zeitschriftenhandel.
PCGH hält sich mit übertriebenen Aufmachern auf der Titelseite weitestgehend zurück, aber man hat sich schon einiges abgeschaut, damit man nicht gänzlich übersehen wird. 

Wenn man sich den PC Games Ausgaben zuwendet, hat man sogar eine der tatsächlichen Tochterzeitschrift
en.



pseudonymx schrieb:


> Wo steht eigentlich bitte das die PCGH ne TEST Zeitschrift ist?



Der namensgebende Kopf der PCGH-Ausgaben z.B. der letzten 5 Jahre beinhaltet solch ein Signum nicht, das ist wahr, aber wenn ich die Ausgabe 10/2016 mir so am Aufmacher so anschaue, steht dort, Zitat: 
"GTX 1060+RX 480 15 Modelle Direktvergleich: Die besten Custom Designs im Test", 
"Mit RX 480/GTX 1060 geprüft Clever kühlen=Mehr Fps in Spielen GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen durch bessere Belüftung Plus: Auswirkungen auf CPU, RAM, VRAMs und Gehäuse",
"TitanX 1300-Euro-Karte im Test"!
Das steht deutlich für eine Zeitschrift die testet!


----------



## Firebuster (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Hat ein Redakteur noch einen angestaubten Leserbrief auf seinem Schreibtisch unter der Kaffeetasse gefunden oder warum bezieht sich der erboste Tro... ähhh Kritiker laufend auf das Jahr 2015?


----------



## Nekrodamus (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

So oberflächlich und polemisch, wie dieser Leserbrief formuliert war, konnte man ihn natürlich nicht ernst nehmen. 

Allerdings hätte auch ich den einen oder anderen Kritikpunkt anzubringen und wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre, diese ca. vier Seiten endlich mal auszuführen, läge meine Einschätzung auch schon längst der Redaktion vor.

Viel zu oft wird das "G" in PCGH gänzlich übersehen bzw. darauf nicht ausreichend eingegangen. Als willkürliches Beispiel sei der aktuelle RAM-Artikel genannt, dessen simples Fazit für Spieler lautet: RAM-Qualität und -Geschwindigkeit ist vollkommen egal, solange man nur zwei Kanäle nutzt.

Klar, die meisten hier sind an technischen Spielereien und Neuerungen interessiert, aber sobald es ums Spielen geht, zählt am Ende doch nur noch die Grafikkarte.  Was interessiert uns Spieler denn in der Praxis, mit wievielen FPS ein Zehnkerner Pong in 720P darstellen kann? Testet doch mal alle CPUs mit dem Grafikparcours in FHD und einer serienmäßigen 1070 für 400 Euro ...

Und wenn ich dann beispielsweise sehe, wie hier UHD gehypt wird, obwohl die besagte Mittelklasse-Karte (welcher Scherzkeks definiert die eigentlich als High End?) gerade mal ein einziges, fünf Jahre altes Spiel des Testparcours in FHD mit 60+ FPS darstellen kann, dann schüttle ich regelmäßig nur ungläubig den Kopf.

Ich unterstelle absolut gar nichts, aber es kommt nicht selten vor, dass mir beim Lesen eines Beitrages Eure Abhängigkeit von der Industrie bzw. von derem guten Willen in den Sinn kommt.

In Kurform: Mehr knallharte Statements bitte, was im Spiele-Alltag wirklich benötigt wird und was man getrost (noch) ausblenden kann.


----------



## bonbon2k (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Was mich persönlich seit längerem schon mehr stört, sind die andauernden Lobhudeleien in Richtung BeQuiet, Roccat, usw


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser Ã¼bt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Fakt is er hat einfach recht....
> 
> Viele werden es jetzt wiede nich sehen wollen weil kritik usw... hatten wir hier alles schon
> 
> Bestes bsp gabs dieses oder letztes jahr (war auch die letzte zeitung die ich mir von pcgh gekauft habe) glaube es war ein spezial zum thema aufrüsten oder tunen ... es stand viel in der zeitung  nur absolut nichts sinnvolles.



Als jemand, der jede Heftseite der PCGH vor Redaktionsschluss liest, behaupte ich mit Überzeugung das Gegenteil. "Ihr habt mal nen doofen Artikel" gemacht ist kein gültiges Urteil, sondern eine Meinung – eine, die niemals das Gesamtwerk in Serie beurteilen kann. Das erinnert mich an den Klassiker "Ati ist doof, weil meine Rage anno 1998 nur Probleme gemacht hat". 



Nekrodamus schrieb:


> Viel zu oft wird das "G" in PCGH gänzlich  übersehen bzw. darauf nicht ausreichend eingegangen. Als willkürliches  Beispiel sei der aktuelle RAM-Artikel genannt, dessen simples Fazit für  Spieler lautet: RAM-Qualität und -Geschwindigkeit ist vollkommen egal,  solange man nur zwei Kanäle nutzt.



Ein gutes Beispiel für unsere Zwickmühle. Wir würden auch gern "alles" machen, aber dafür reichen die Heftseiten einfach nicht. Von der Zeit gar nicht zu sprechen. Fakt ist: In unseren regelmäßigen Heftumfragen lautet der Tenor meist, dass wir zu viel zu Spielen machen. Das ist nicht meine Meinung, aber die Mehrheit ist nun mal wichtig. Daher bringen wir auf der Website mehr (und vor allem zeitnah) zu Spielen, quasi als kostenlose Ergänzung zum Heft. 



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Respekt an Thilo der so etwas trotzdem liest und entsprechend (an einen Redakteur) weiterleitet!
> 
> Oder wer liest solche Mails? Thilo? Stephan?



Stephan leitet die Leserbriefe als unser Community-Beauftragter an die Fachredakteure weiter. Natürlich mit vorheriger Filterung. 



Kuomo schrieb:


> PCGH sollte einfach die Werbetexte der Hersteller  abdrucken, dann ist jedes Produkt das beste und mit keinem macht man was  falsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Machen wir doch – das nennt sich Werbung/Anzeige, wird von den Herstellern angeliefert und ist in jedem Heft zu sehen. Das muss aber reichen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Hä den Brief muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen.  Man kann doch sehr leicht rausfinden das ein i7-6950X mit 2x Titan X das beste System zur Zeit ist. Also ab in den Warenkorb und bestellen.


----------



## pseudonymx (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Oder von Medion einen PC mit dezidierter Radeon-Graka und "schnellem Pentium-Quad-Core-Prozessor".



ne die sind darauf ausgewichen "Intel quad Core" zu schreiben und dann isn n Celeron mit 4 kernen aber 900mhz takt


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



pseudonymx schrieb:


> ne die sind darauf ausgewichen "Intel quad Core" zu schreiben und dann isn n Celeron mit 4 kernen aber 900mhz takt



Naja die Atoms als Intel Penitum zu verscherbeln ist auch Frech.. Aber ist wie bei Apple, solange Intel draufsteht issses gut. 

@Raff:
Kuomo meinte nur noch Werbungen zu drucken  So ist jedes Produkt das beste und geilste und ihr habt keinen Aufwand mehr und der geneigte Fazitleser weiß direkt: OK TitanX ist das beste für Minesweeper


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Naja die Atoms als Intel Penitum zu verscherbeln ist auch Frech.. Aber ist wie bei Apple, solange Intel draufsteht issses gut.



Wobei man die ja am "N" Präfix erkennt. Zumal es sonst keine Pentiums mit 4 Kernen gibt.


----------



## plusminus (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Nun der Leserbrief zeigt sehr schön das der Ersteller von eben jenem gedacht hat , wenn er einen Absatz in einem kleinen Artikel liest er dann genau im Bilde ist 

Denn schliesslich weiß eine Printausgabe im voraus was der Herr Leserbrief für anforderungen an sein System hat 

Und wow Ausgabe 10/ 2015 da hat er wirklich die aktuelle Ausgabe erwischt


----------



## Cleriker (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

An der Stelle möchte ich mal meinen Respekt gegenüber unserem community manager ausdrücken. 
Bei so einem Stuss derart ruhig und sachlich zu antworten, wäre mir definitiv sehr schwer gefallen und ohne Frage nach seiner Adresse wohl nicht ausgekommen. Wer nicht mal bereit ist sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und nicht weiß was er braucht, kann auch keine treffende Aussage erwarten. So etwas bescheidenes... ich glaube, ich will jetzt erstmal eine Runde UT spielen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neronomicon (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Was mich an der PCGH stört ist das weiterverbreiten vom "immer 60fps Wahn", bzw. fehlender Aufklärung und "Ultra Wahn" mit absurden Auflösungen. Ehrlicher weise muss aber auch in Ultra getestet werden. Einfach weil es vorgegeben ist. Aber die Einstellungen, sie da noch gemacht werden+ die nur eh 2% der Leute interessiert...  was solls.. irgendwas muss man ja testen... Aber ich muss zugeben, die Hardwae bis an die Grenzen auszutesten ist eben für ein Hardware Magazin auch normal. 
Nur das einige User immer wiedere mit ihren "ich will aber immer min.60 fps" Dünnschiss kommen nervt mich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Neronomicon schrieb:


> Was mich an der PCGH stört ist das weiterverbreiten vom "immer 60fps Wahn", bzw. fehlender Aufklärung und "Ultra Wahn" mit absurden Auflösungen. Ehrlicher weise muss aber auch in Ultra getestet werden. Einfach weil es vorgegeben ist. Aber die Einstellungen, sie da noch gemacht werden+ die nur eh 2% der Leute interessiert...  was solls.. irgendwas muss man ja testen... Aber ich muss zugeben, die Hardwae bis an die Grenzen auszutesten ist eben für ein Hardware Magazin auch normal.
> Nur das einige User immer wiedere mit ihren "ich will aber immer min.60 fps" Dünnschiss kommen nervt mich.


Schonmal versucht in einem online Shooter wie BF1 mit 30 FPS mitzuhalten?  Also ich hab nicht den Anspruch mit 0,5 KPD am Ende des Scoreboards zu dümpeln...  Das wäre mir zu frustrierend.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Mal ganz erlich gefragt.
Habt Ihr den Brief selber geschrieben PCGH?  
Kann mir sonst nicht erkläten warum D. Trump Euch schreiben sollte...


----------



## Neronomicon (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht in einem online Shooter wie BF1 mit 30 FPS mitzuhalten?  Also ich hab nicht den Anspruch mit 0,5 KPD am Ende des Scoreboards zu dümpeln...  Das wäre mir zu frustrierend.



Du hast meinen mühsamen getippen Text nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden. Ich schrieb von immer!! Das man in einigen Ballerspielen viel Fps brauch ist klar. Ich spiele schon seit ü 20 Jahren. Nur wird bei einigen Usern schnell ein "ich will immer, bei jedem Spiel " draus. 
Nur wenige Spiele brauchen diese 60fps. Aber die Hardware Hersteller freuen sich bestimmt darüber..^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Neronomicon schrieb:


> Du hast meinen mühsamen getippen Text nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden. Ich schrieb von immer!! Das man in einigen Ballerspielen viel Fps brauch ist klar. Ich spiele schon seit ü 20 Jahren. Nur wird bei einigen Usern schnell ein "ich will immer, bei jedem Spiel " draus.
> Nur wenige Spiele brauchen diese 60fps. Aber die Hardware Hersteller freuen sich bestimt darüber..^^


Naja, fast alle Spiele die richtig Hardware fressen sind halt Shooter.  Und extra einen PC nur für Shooter zu bauen, allerdings darauf keine anderen Spiele zu zocken macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## joraku (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Gute Antwort auf den leider nicht so guten Leserbrief. 



Neronomicon schrieb:


> Nur das einige User immer wiedere mit ihren "ich will aber immer min.60 fps" Dünnschiss kommen nervt mich.



Das kommt doch auf das Genre an.

Viele hier spielen viele Online / Multiplayer-Spiele. Wie hier bereits festgestellt wurde, wird man mit einer geringeren FPS-Rate oftmals nieder gemacht ohne überhaupt eine Chance gegen die anderen Spieler zu haben und gibt dann dem Spiel die Schuld. Warum sollte man sich in einem Wettkampf (bei dem man die Stärke der Gegenspieler nicht kennt) von Anfang an benachteiligen? Das führt zu Frust oder sägt zumindest am Spielspaß (falls man sich nicht eh schon über die unfähigen Teammitglieder aufregen muss^^).

Ich persönlich spiele alle Online-Shooter mit mindestens 50FPS, brauche aber keine 200. D.h. bei mir sieht beispielsweise BF1 (System siehe Sig) immer noch sehr hübsch aus, nur für paar Frames mehr schalte ich nicht die Grafik auf Low.

Im Singleplayer sieht es da schon anders aus. Da will ich die beste Grafik / Sound um in das Spiel einzutauchen. Da ist es mir dann auch egal ob die Framerate mal auf unter 40FPS absackt, solange das Spiel nicht sichtbar oder störend ruckelt.


----------



## rum (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Welch Plasphemie! Es gibt ihn nicht mehr, den Besten Prozessor; den Besten der Besten: die Elite und daraus das Glanzstück!
Produkte werden vielseitiger begutachtet und Menschen möchten mehr Wissen als sie vertragen oder umsetzen können um später ein nachhaltigeres Fazit zu ziehen.
Es gibt aber scheinbar immer noch Leute, die einzig und allein auf Balken schauen. Werd' und will ich nie verstehen; Ausnahme: man schwimmt in Geld und es einfach wirklich völlig egal ob das System 1.000 oder 50.000 Euro kostet. Aber warum sollte so jemand erstens sich selbst belesen und zweitens hierfür die PCGH heran ziehen? Die bereits erwähnte Computerbild stellt mit Sicherheit die Bessere Option für so jemanden dar ... klar, deutlich und prägnant ernannte Champions. Für jeden der mehr benötigt (ich zB.) bleibt die PCGH die bessere Wahl. Selbst ein Urteil anhand seiner Vorlieben zu fällen - was genau ist daran so schwer?
Selbst folgende Situation ist für mich Gewinnbringend: irgend ein auf Vergleichbarkeit aufbauender Test eines großen CPU Herstellers wird "zufällig" von irgend jemand "gefunden" und veröffentlich, auch wenn dieser aufgrund der Rahmenbedingungen keine Aussagekraft besitzt. Die PCGH nimmt diese Veröffentlichung und veröffentlicht diese ebenfalls. Mein persönliches Resume: es ist vermutlich eine Werbeaktion vom Hersteller. Also gugg ich mir erst wieder in 3-4 Wochen einen "zufällig" gefundenen Leak zum selben Thema an: denn wie es aussieht ist es noch nicht so weit, in irgend einer Art und Weise entscheidunghelfende Informationen zum Thema erhalten zu können. Ergo: viel Zeit für andere und auch wichtige Dinge im Leben!
Der Leserbrief beinhaltet in meinen Augen Kritik auf Basis einer vorher ungenügend ausgeführten Recherchearbeit des Verfassers zum Thema seiner Kritik. Eigentlich spiegelt es den aktuellen Stand im allgemeinen sehr gut wieder: ich will das geilste vom geilsten Konsumieren und danach darüber berichten; am besten auf Facebook, Instagram, Twitter usw, in WhatsApp-Gruppen, meiner Homepage, im Fernsehen, dem Radio und so weiter und so fort. Aber ich will nichts dafür tun und mich schon gar nicht dafür anstrengen müssen!


----------



## Rennradler77 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Der Leserbrief liest sich fast so, als wenn der Leser nicht das gelesen hat, was er erwartet hat. Nun ja, man sollte eben nicht erwarten, dass Erwartungen erfüllt werden. Und wenn ich dann die Antwort der Redaktion lese, welche aus meiner Sicht der Wahrheit entspricht, hat der Leser wohl die falschen Seiten gelesen und beschwert sich dann noch darüber. Einfach nur sinnfrei.


----------



## Schmuppes (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Mir geht bei dem Leserbrief nur "Don't feed the trolls" durch den Kopf. Merkwürdig genug, dass der Leserbrief eine Top-Meldung geworden ist, aber dass hier dann auch noch recht ernsthaft darüber gesprochen wird, ist befremdlich. Aber immerhin eine top formulierte Antwort von Stephan, die gleicht das wieder ein bisschen aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Bis zu einem gewissen Alter ist Mutti der Gott und sie weiß was das Beste für das Kind ist. Ab einem gewissen Alter sollte der Prozess aber beendet sein und man für sich selbst überlegt was ich will wobei es Lebenssituationen geben soll wo auch bis ins hohe Alter gewisse Einrichtungen das Denken übernehmen.
Das Produkt als solches wie eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es noch nicht am Markt wodurch man selbst zu Anstrengungen aufgefordert ( tut manchmal weh aber ist nicht ansteckend ) wird um das was man braucht und leisten kann sich auf den heimischen Herd zu zaubern ( könnte auch der Tisch gewesen sein ). Wenn man so etwas scheut oder feststellt das beide Hände sich auf der linken Körperhälfte befinden dann sollte man in diversen Foren um Hilfe nachsuchen oder auf eine Person im persönlichen Dunstkreis zurückgreifen wenn die von dem Löffel der Erkenntnis gekostet hat.

Zum Brief selber fällt auf das man auch mit weniger Text ausgekommen wäre.
Amen


----------



## country (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Tests an sich finde ich gut. Das mit dem Fazit stimmt aber. Das ist so kurz, das man es so wie es jetzt ist auch weglassen kann.
Würde mir eine Temp-Messung mit einer Wärmebildkamera bei Grakas wünschen.


----------



## Tech_13 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Herrje da ist jemand aber salty, so gar so sehr, dass er die Funktion eines Artikels vergisst . Man denke nur an die Grafikkarten Sparte(nur mal als Beispiel), jede Karte wird genannt kurz beschrieben und die Besonderen Merkmale hervorgehoben (Kühler, Takt usw). Wer das nicht lesen möchte kann ja einfach zu der Tabelle weiterwandern. Und selbst da schreibt einem niemandem vor was man davon zu halten hat, wer auf die Wertung scheißt kann ja die nackten Zahlen begutachten, war beim Fall GTX 1070 EVGA oder Palit der Fall, Palit war besser für mich, da besserer Kühler, aber sonst sind alle GTX 1070 Karten auf dem selben Niveau, keine Karte wird hier auf plötzlich 20-30 FPS mehr leisten als eine andere und das weiß ich mit einem einzigen Blick auf die Diagramme.
Es wurde schon mal gesagt aber ich glaube auch, dass der Leser schlichtweg ein Heft nicht bedienen/interpretieren kann.


----------



## Futhark (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Schmuppes schrieb:


> Mir geht bei dem Leserbrief nur "Don't feed the trolls" durch den Kopf. Merkwürdig genug, dass der Leserbrief eine Top-Meldung geworden ist, aber dass hier dann auch noch recht ernsthaft darüber gesprochen wird, ist befremdlich. Aber immerhin eine top formulierte Antwort von Stephan, die gleicht das wieder ein bisschen aus.


Sehe ich ziemlich ähnlich.
Die Antwort sagt dem Leserbrief-Schreiber freundlich aber bestimmt und sachlich, was von seinem Brief zu halten ist.
Dass der Brief ein Top-Thema geworden ist, kann ich sogar nachvollziehen, weil man so einen Brief ja nicht jeden Tag bekommt (hoffe ich jedenfalls  ).
Eher nach dem Prinzip hier veröffentlicht: "Wow, schaut her, was das für ein Brief ist, das ist ja ein richtig dicker Hund."
Und schließlich ist es vielleicht mal ganz heilsam, für seinen Leserbrief vor allen geradezustehen.


----------



## lenne0815 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Man kann den Pcgh Redakteuren ja meinetwegen vieles Vorwerfen, nichts aus dem Brief gehört dazu. Ein Glück arbeite ich nicht selber in der Branche, sonst würde ich wohl den gesamten Tag lang Ohrfeigen austeilen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Mal ne Frage eines Laien in den Raum geworfen...Der Core i7-6950X kostet 1700 Euro. Warum?
Ich weiß, dass beispielsweise Workstation-GPUs in der Regel teurer sind, als ihre Gaming-Kollegen. Aber bzgl. CPUs habe ich den Überblick verloren und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen ,warum eine CPU so viel wie ein High End-Komplettsystem kosten sollte. Was macht die CPU so besonders?


----------



## naruto8073 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

PC Games Hardware ist zu langsam mit den Neuigkeiten. Andere Seiten wie Golem haben die Berichte schon vor 24 Stunden zur Verfügung gestellt.  
Warum nennt sich diese Seite *PC Games* Hardware â€‹?  Zu oft bekommt man hier Sachen gezeigt die nichts mit PC, Games oder Hardware zu tun haben. 
Hiermit bitte ich euch um Nachbesserung. Bin ja schon mehre Jahren bei euch angemeldet und würde ungern mich von euch verabschieden.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Klarer Fall von "mehr Ausrufezeichen machen deinen Text auch nicht intelligenter."


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



naruto8073 schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware ist zu langsam mit den Neuigkeiten. Andere Seiten wie Golem haben die Berichte schon vor 24 Stunden zur Verfügung gestellt.
> Warum nennt sich diese Seite *PC Games* Hardware â€‹?  Zu oft bekommt man hier Sachen gezeigt die nichts mit PC, Games oder Hardware zu tun haben.
> Hiermit bitte ich euch um Nachbesserung. Bin ja schon mehre Jahren bei euch angemeldet und würde ungern mich von euch verabschieden.



Zu langsam mag einem so vorkommen, doch man muß es auch so sehen, das auch andere Redaktionen oft mit anderen Artikeln hinterher hinken. 
Das hält sich meist in etwa die Waage. 
Zudem muß auch jemand entscheiden, ob man das in ein Heft unbedingt einfügen muß, denn das hat nur eine begrenzte Seitenzahl zur Verfügung.
Was dagegen Onlinemeldungen angeht, da haperts oft schon gewaltig.
Man sieht aber deutliche Bemühungen durch die neueren aktuelleren Online-Newsschreiber von PCGH, auch wenn einige Wörter, oder Sätze, beim schnellen Schreiben einen lustigen Stoff liefern.

Der Inhaltsbezug, umfaßt nicht nur Hardware und das naheliegendste in einem PC, sondern auch den ganzen Peripheriekram, sowie alles andere was damit zutun hat, z.B. Daten online hin und her zuschicken.
Dieses Feld macht doch 85% der gesamten Artikel übers Jahr gesehen aus, den Rest machen Games und PC-Software aus. Informative Artikel die in einem weitgreifenden Umfeld diese Themata tangieren, sind eher sehr selten.

Welche Artikel sind den nicht an eine der Themen angelehnt und in welcher Anzahl in welchem Zeitraum, damit man mal "Zu oft ..." nachvollziehen kann.

Ich würde mich für eine werbefreie Printausgabe freuen, wenn man hier schon den Onlineauftritt gegen Bares werbefrei gestaltet.
An dem Punkt Werbung, habe ich kein Verständnis zu der Preispolitik und Handhabung der Inhalte von PCGH, oder so einigen anderen PC etc. Portalen die eine Printausgabe zusätzlich herausgeben.
Wenn ich ein Heft im Zeitschriftenhandel gekauft habe, ist der integrierten Werbeinhalt mit bezahlt, aber um Online davon verschont zubleiben, soll ich nochmal extra bezahlen.
Ein Abo-Heft kommt immer zu Hause an und nicht dort wo ich mich gerade befinde, um es am Erscheinungstag zu erwerben/lesen! 
Ein Danke, an solch treue Kundschaft ist nie zu hören, oder dementsprechend in diversen Treueaktionen zufinden!
Das wäre der einzige Grund für mich, sich hier zu verabschieden!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



naruto8073 schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware ist zu langsam mit den Neuigkeiten. Andere Seiten wie Golem haben die Berichte schon vor 24 Stunden zur Verfügung gestellt.
> Warum nennt sich diese Seite *PC Games* Hardware â€‹?  Zu oft bekommt man hier Sachen gezeigt die nichts mit PC, Games oder Hardware zu tun haben.
> Hiermit bitte ich euch um Nachbesserung. Bin ja schon mehre Jahren bei euch angemeldet und würde ungern mich von euch verabschieden.



Reisende soll mann ziehen lassen. Tschüss


----------



## Quat (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Na holla, so schnell so viele Meinungen? Sorry wenn ich nicht alle lese, ihr habt aus eurer Sicht bestimmt alle Recht!
Na, PCGH ihr braucht wohl mal den Bauch gestreichelt? 
Nun denn; Bitte weiter so mit euren Tests!
Wenn gleich man zugeben müßte; ist manchmal nur für Eingeweihte. Nur trifft das weniger auf Produkte als auf z.B. Technologien zu.
Aber das liegt doch in der Natur der Dinge. Zum Verstehen gehört halt auch lernen, das kann kein Fazit ersetzen.
Ist mir ein Produkt nicht interessant genug oder die Zeit zu knapp, spring ich gern mal eben zum Fazit.
Hat mir bis jetzt irgendwie dann doch sehr oft gereicht.


----------



## Schinken (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja, fast alle Spiele die richtig Hardware fressen sind halt Shooter.  Und extra einen PC nur für Shooter zu bauen, allerdings darauf keine anderen Spiele zu zocken macht auch keinen Sinn.



Nein, aber andersherum machts Sinn


----------



## mannefix (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich lese seit 30 Jahren PC Zeitschriften, PCGH seit ungefähr der Erstausgabe. Hier im Forum bin ich erst zarte 8 Jahre.

Der Leserbrief ist unter der Gürtellinie (Stichwort: Redakteure ruhen sich aus). Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Nach manchem Test frage ich mich, heilige ******* 
wer hat sich so viel Arbeit damit gemacht. Nach eigenen Aussagen hat der Kunde wenig Ahnung, fühlt sich aber in der Lage, PCGH fachgerecht
als Kacke zu bezeichnen. Da fehlt mir das notwendige Augenmaß des  Kunden.

Zur Kritik, dass alles zu spät kommt: Empfinde ich nicht so. Ich lese nebenbei noch ComputerBase, 4 Players, Gamestar. Hier bei PCGH bin ich am liebsten.
Und das alles KOSTENLOS! Jede Kritik in diese Richtung ist relationslos, unfair und überheblich.

Ich finde es war gut, dass ihr den Leserbrief veröffentlich habt. Ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht, gibt dieser Brief die Gelegenheit mal - kurz vor Jahresende-
zu resumieren.

Ich liebe PCGH. Dazu gehört natürlich auch vernünftige Kritik und die Äußerung von Wünschen.

So fand ich die 2 Leserbriefe vor diesem hier, als schwammig. Mir haben da klare Aussagen gefehlt. Gerade bei einem Leserbrief (den PCGH ja aussuchen kann) kann mal sehr konkret
geantwortet werden. Teilweise war mir aber nicht mal klar (andere User beklagten das auch) welche Hardware der Kunde hat und was er genau machen will.

Die Printausgabe habe ich früher wie der Teufel gekauft. Heute leider nicht mehr. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich schon alles weis. Das  ich alles  weis ist natürlich falsch. - Ich empfinde es so, dass  die Printausgabe 
nach dem gleichen Muster gestrickt ist. Großer Anteil Benchmarks. Mittlerweile weis ich halt auch, dass der 6700K der "schnellste"  4 Kerner ist und GTX 1070/1080 die schnellste Graka. Ich weis, es ist unfair euch gegenüber, aber ich möchte hier über mein Gefühl sprechen, wenn ich eine Ausgabe sehe (z.B. letzte Woche bei Reichelt. Bei einer tollen Vollversion bin ich aber dabei. Nur die interessieren mich leider immer weniger (bin kein Adventure Fan, mehr Strategie, Shooter).

Mir fehlen  ausgiebige Tests von: alter Intel mit neuer Graka (in meinem Fall Xeon 1230V2 gepaart mit GTX 1070). Ihr habt auch Test gemacht, wo dieses Thema aufgegriffen wurde. Von mir aus hätte 
dieses Thema viel ausführlicher behandelt werden sollen. So ist die Situation halt: Viele Leser habe eine hochgetaktete (alte) CPU und werden oft durch die Graka limitiert.

So, bei aller Kritik: PCGH ist geil!!


----------



## SnickerOne (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Also ich bin total zufrieden mit dem Unpfang des Magazins bzw mit den Tests i-netseite........es gibt immer die Bestenlieste die ich mir nach, Preis Leistung oder Performance anzeigen lassen kann auch zeitnah.!.!.!
Pcgh hat mittlerwile ein riesigen Umpfang zu Spiele, Hardware, Sofware und noch mehr ..... ich finde die kretik unbergündet, da man sich bloß einbißchen durch die seiten lesen muss und man alle Tests und Ranglisten zeitnah und sehr ausführlich bekommt.!.! Ich bin echt ein Pc Nerd immer neuste hardware und ich informiere mich immer über Pcgh....! sorry meine rechtschreibung ist nicht die beste


----------



## orca113 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Also der Lesebriefschreiber hat nicht ganz unrecht. Habe mir besagten Artikel aus dem Heft mal durchgelesen. (Habe das Heft noch (bin schon lange Abonnent) Aber auch einige andere Tests sind eher nur als "Richtschnur" zu gebrauchen weil auch mir einiges davon sehr verallgemeinert rüber kommt. Aber was man nicht von einem Test oder auch Tester verlangen kann ist "das Beste" zu identifizieren. Das ist Unsinn. 

Das Tests sehr oft nur arg spät kommen kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Konkretes Beispiel (es hat mich da richtig geärgert weil ich selbst ein kaufen wollte. Es war im Falle der GTX980Ti Classified. (Da wurde auch in einem Thread von vielen Lesern hier im Forum gefordert doch endlich zu handeln) Also im Prinzip will ich nicht viel meckern aber ich gebe dem Schreiberling Recht. Bin Abonnent und das aus gutem Grund. Der ist der das mir das Magazin gefällt und ich hier sehr gute Informationen zu Hardware und eben Game bekomme. Was will man auch sonst lesen, Computerbild? Ne da lob ich mich die PCGH. Aber dennoch, die Kritik geht hier an euch. 

Der Lesebriefschreiber hat an der ein oder anderen Ecke natürlich übertrieben und hätte mit Sicherheit ein wenig sachlicher bleiben können.

Man hätte diesen Leserbrief aber auch nicht unbedingt veröffentlichen sollen. Zumindest nicht so in der Form. Jetzt sieht mir das danach aus als will man den Schreiber öffentlich bloß stellen. Auch großes Kino Herr Wilke.


----------



## Casurin (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



mannefix schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, dass die 60 FPS durchgeleuchtet werden. Guck dir mal die Verarsche der öffentlich Rechtlichen an 720P bei 30 oder 60 FPS. Oder BluRay (25 FPS). Das sind für mich Ruckelorgien oder Grieselbilder.
> Sogar Twitch (SC2 Blizzard WM) kriegt das Bild besser hin. Und 60 FPS in FH ist echt gut. Von mir aus auch in 8K! Das ist ein Evolutionsstein!! Wieviele Jahre mussten wir PAL schauen.
> Nein, wir sind in der technischen Aufklärung angelangt. Und solche Zeitschriften wie PCGH werden unbedingt gebraucht! Nimm es nicht hin, wenn man Dir weniger anbietet!!
> Auch die Entwicklung auf dem Fernsehmarkt empfinde ich positiv. 55er Oled für 3000 Euro. Preiswert! Vor 20 Jahren undenkbar.
> Guck Dir mal 8K mit erweiterten Farb und Dynamikbereich auf einem 65er an und dann 720P. Warum willst Du das schlechte? Dich selber verletzen?!



 Solche Ignoranten Aussagen finde ich immer wieder Lustig.
8K auf einem 65" Fernseher? So lange du nicht schon dran klepts gibt es da keinen Unterschied zu 4K oder gar 1080p.

Bist wohl auch einer der auf 24bit 196 kHz schwört - einfach Peinlich.


----------



## BigYundol (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

*g*

Der klingt fast wie ein gewisser Schlag von AfD/SVP-Wähler, der einfache Lösungen für komplexe Probleme fordert. Und natürlich komplizierte Sachverhalte in kurzen Schlagwörter zu 100%  erklärt bekommen sehen will...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Als Verfasser mal kurz was zum zitierten Fazit: Unser Layout sieht derzeit leider nur arg knappe Fazit-Kästen vor. Und das zitierte Fazit bezieht sich lediglich auf den Technikteil des Artikels. Der Hauptteil endet hiermit (als Quasi-Fazit im Fließtext; Grund: kleiner Fazitkasten).

„Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisund Aufrüst-Beratung
Intel-CPUs sind in der Regel keine Schnäppchen und das gilt auch für  i7-6700K und i5-6600K – selbst wenn das nötige neue Mainboard und der eventuell nötige DDR4-Speicher außen vor gelassen werden. Positiv anzumerken ist, dass beide Modelle nur unwesentlich teurer sind als ihre Haswell-Vorgänger i7-4790K und i5-4690K. Aufrüstinteressenten, die mindestens einen (eventuell übertakteten) Vierkerner der Sandy-Bridge-Generation oder neuer besitzen, sollten sich überlegen, ob sie die zusätzliche Leistung angesichts der Kosten wirklich benötigen. Denn die Spieleperformance profitiert eher von Grafikleistung. AMD-User legen meist Wert auf ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, welches die Mittelklasse-Topmodelle nur selten bieten – hier lohnt eher ein Einstiegs-Vierkerner. Weitere Kaufgründe können natürlich auch neue (Video-Encoding-) Features oder die neue Plattform sein – Details zu Letzterer finden Details zu Letzterer finden Sie im PDF auf der Heft-DVD. (cs)“

Dies nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Zu spät? Ehrlich gesagt beneide ich die Redakteure immer wieder das sie Hardware in den Händen halten dürfen die es noch gar nicht zu kaufen gibt, @Reds, ihr habt den besten Job der Welt


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



orca113 schrieb:


> Also der Lesebriefschreiber hat nicht ganz unrecht. Habe mir besagten Artikel aus dem Heft mal durchgelesen. (Habe das Heft noch (bin schon lange Abonnent) Aber auch einige andere Tests sind eher nur als "Richtschnur" zu gebrauchen weil auch mir einiges davon sehr verallgemeinert rüber kommt. Aber was man nicht von einem Test oder auch Tester verlangen kann ist "das Beste" zu identifizieren. Das ist Unsinn.
> 
> Das Tests sehr oft nur arg spät kommen kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Konkretes Beispiel (es hat mich da richtig geärgert weil ich selbst ein kaufen wollte. Es war im Falle der GTX980Ti Classified. (Da wurde auch in einem Thread von vielen Lesern hier im Forum gefordert doch endlich zu handeln) Also im Prinzip will ich nicht viel meckern aber ich gebe dem Schreiberling Recht. Bin Abonnent und das aus gutem Grund. Der ist der das mir das Magazin gefällt und ich hier sehr gute Informationen zu Hardware und eben Game bekomme. Was will man auch sonst lesen, Computerbild? Ne da lob ich mich die PCGH. Aber dennoch, die Kritik geht hier an euch.
> 
> ...


Du brauchst ein ausgiebiges Fazit? Erstens steht im Text vor dem Kästchen meist genug und zweitens ist das Quatsch. Du hast doch die Daten zum Verbrauch, die fps, den Preis und den Einkaufsführer.
Also wenn man auch nur so lange in der schule war, dass man den Dreisatz gelernt hat, hat man alles was man braucht um ein ausführliches, persönliches Fazit zu generieren. 


DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Ich frag mich seit Wochen wie du Moderator geworden bist.


Weil? Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Moderation auch User sind, oder? Nur weil sie eine Aufgabe haben, dürfen sie doch trotzdem ihre persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema vertreten. In diesem Fall die Kritik an der Eignung des Briefschreibers. Grundsätzlich gilt: wenn man etwas nicht versteht, darf man ruhig nachfragen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zu spät? Ehrlich gesagt beneide ich die Redakteure immer wieder das sie Hardware in den Händen halten dürfen die es noch gar nicht zu kaufen gibt, @Reds, ihr habt den besten Job der Welt



Jeder Job hat Vor- und Nachteile. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## dynastes (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Schon interessant - so wie ich das lese, fordert der geschätzte Autor des Leserbriefs mehr Prägnanz und konkrete Aussagen in Fazit-Kästen. Gleichzeitig hält er aber seine eigenen Aussagen so allgemein, dass sie faktisch wertlos sind. Mein Fazit: Eventuell hätte er seinen Text vorm Abschicken nochmals lesen und reflektieren sollen, dann wäre ihm die unfreiwillige Ironie des Ganzen vielleicht nicht so spektakulär entgangen 

Ich persönlich war immer und bin auch noch sehr zufrieden mit der PCGH. Die Tests liefern mir regelmäßig sämtliche Informationen, die ich zur Entscheidungsfindung brauche, wenn es um das Aufrüsten meines Rechner geht. Sicher gibt es immer mal Artikel, die einem weniger zusagen - für mich persönlich wäre da etwa die Maustests zu nennen, da wurden mir fehlerbehaftete Lasersensoren wie zum Beispiel der ADNS-9800 zu lange Zeit zu sehr gelobt, der "Inputlag" dieses Modells und die nicht abschaltbare Beschleunigung (mal positiv, mal negativ, in jedem Fall unberechenbar) waren nie wirklich ein Thema. Die Gesamtqualität des Heftes ist aber hoch, daran besteht für mich kein Zweifel. Generell findet man vergleichbare Datenansammlungen zum Thema Hardware, besonders im deutschsprachigen Raum, nur schwierig.


----------



## big-maec (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Hi,
als Verbesserung würde ich dann folgendes Vorschlagen. Bei den neusten Berichten immer eine Quellenangabe zu älteren Berichten oder Tests mit angeben. Dann könnte man alles zu dem Thema verfolgen und eventuell hätte man noch eine Absatzmöglichkeit für ältere Hefte.


----------



## masterX244 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir (bzgl. 1 Jahr verspätet) nur so erklären: Sein lokaler Zeitschriften-Dealer ist nicht sehr gut sortiert, weshalb er (der Leser), als er kürzlich die neuste PCGH kaufte, ein Heft aus 2015 erwarb - nicht wissen das es nicht die aktuellste Ausgabe ist.


Ist mir mal mit ner anderen Zeitschrift passiert (habs beim lesen dann bemerkt)


----------



## spockilein (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



BigYundol schrieb:


> *g*
> 
> Der klingt fast wie ein gewisser Schlag von AfD/SVP-Wähler, der einfache Lösungen für komplexe Probleme fordert. Und natürlich komplizierte Sachverhalte in kurzen Schlagwörter zu 100%  erklärt bekommen sehen will...



Ich finde es unter aller Sau, jetzt die rechtsradikale Keule rauszuholen. Man kann zum Leserbrief stehen, wie man will. Aber das geht viel zu Weit.
Aber es ist ja leider in Deutschland inzwischen Usus, Menschen , deren Meinung man nicht teilt, in die rechte Ecke zu schieben.
Das hat hier meiner Meinung nach nichts zu Suchen. 
Mich wundert es, das das noch Niemand beanstandet hat. Hier geht es um die PCGH und nicht um politische Meinungen und Positionen.


----------



## hanfi104 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



BigYundol schrieb:


> *g*
> 
> Der klingt fast wie ein gewisser Schlag von AfD/SVP-Wähler, der einfache Lösungen für komplexe Probleme fordert. Und natürlich komplizierte Sachverhalte in kurzen Schlagwörter zu 100%  erklärt bekommen sehen will...


"Yes we can!"? "Make Amerika Great Again!"? "Wir schaffen das!"?
Das hat nicht nur die AfD drauf.


----------



## DarkMatterS (29. November 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Wir befinden uns doch jetzt im postfaktischen Zeitalter. Der Leserbrief ist also absolut zeitgemäß. Meine Ausrufezeichen bekommt er !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schinken (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Zu langsam mag einem so vorkommen, doch man muß es auch so sehen, das auch andere Redaktionen oft mit anderen Artikeln hinterher hinken.
> Das hält sich meist in etwa die Waage.
> Zudem muß auch jemand entscheiden, ob man das in ein Heft unbedingt einfügen muß, denn das hat nur eine begrenzte Seitenzahl zur Verfügung.
> Was dagegen Onlinemeldungen angeht, da haperts oft schon gewaltig.
> Man sieht aber deutliche Bemühungen durch die neueren aktuelleren Online-Newsschreiber von PCGH, auch wenn einige Wörter, oder Sätze, beim schnellen Schreiben einen lustigen Stoff liefern.



Ich find die Online-Artikel aber sehr oft schon sehr banal, grammatikalisch schrecklich (manchmal bis zur Unverständlicheit, da sind dann noch Platzhalter vorhanden oder der Satz endet mit einer anderen Formulierung als er begann) oder einfach inhaltsleer. Ich lobe mir das Heft, präzise Formulierungen, ordentlich lektoriert und durch Hintergrundinfos in einen Kontext gesetzt. 

Ich verstehe auch, dass es voll im Trend liegt online sekundengenau zu berichten, aber ich könnte auch ein, zwei Tage länger auf das nächste Gerücht, Ankündigung, Release, Pressemitteilung etc. warten (Eigentlich kann ich das auch einen ganzen Monat, bis zum nächsten Heft nämlich. Nur gibts da die meisten News nicht drin, was auch ok ist). Von Livetickern ganz zu schweigen...schrecklich diese geposte wo es nichts zu sagen gibt. 

Ich weiß, die Hardware-Welt ist schnellebig, aber nicht so schnellebig, dass es einen Unterschied macht ob ich heute, jetzt, sofort oder doch erst morgen Abend, dafür kommentiert und nachrecherchiert von _''beliebige PCGH-News einfügen''_ erfahre.

Soviel zu meinem bisschen Kritik. 

Zum Leserbrief gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen als in der veröffentlichten Antwort gesagt wurde. 
Nur sollte man eins Bedenken: Viele Menschen merken garnicht wie ihre Intonation im Internet verloren geht.
 Da wird ein Kommentar oder Leserbrief auch mal im rauhen Jargon geschrieben, einfach weil man meist direkt, noch im emotionalen Moment, antwortet. Das ist das schriftliche Äquivalent zu einem kurzen Aufreger/Ausraster den wir alle haben.

 Nur dass man sich normalerweise beruhigt, ggf. entschuldigt wenn man zu hart war, und weiterlebt. Im Netz bleiben diese Ausraster aber stehen und vermitteln einen falschen Eindruck. Auch die fehlende Betonung und deren Auswirkungen sind den Meisten nicht klar. *Also verurteilen wir den nicht den Leser, sondern lieber den Leserbrief.
*
Den letzten Satz hab ich so stehen lassen, weil er das perfekte Beispiel für dir Unverständlichkeiten ist, die ich oben kritisiert habe. Am Beginn des Satzes sollte es heissen: ,,Also verurteilen wir den Leser nicht(...)''. Mittendrin hat mein Kopf dann den Satz umformuliert. Ich betone das nur, um Folgendes klarzumachen: Ich verstehe wie solche Schnitzer passieren, doch von Journalisten erwarte ich eben dass sie ihre Meldungen prüfen. Denn wenn Jemand nicht die Zeit hat seinen Artikel für solche ,,Kleinigkeiten'' nochmal zu überfliegen, wie soll ich so jemandem abkaufen er hätte Zeit für Recherchen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*



> Da wird ein Kommentar oder Leserbrief auch mal im rauhen Jargon geschrieben, einfach weil man meist direkt, noch im emotionalen Moment, antwortet. Das ist das schriftliche Äquivalent zu einem kurzen Aufreger/Ausraster den wir alle haben.


Das müsste man dem Leser als erste Reaktion auch zugestehen


----------



## Meroveus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Tja das ist halt das gute am Internet, jeder darf schreiben was er möchte. Das schlechte daran ist, jeder tut es auch. Wenigstens weis die Antwort von Stephan Wilke sehr zu gefallen .


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nichtssagende PCGH-Tests? Leser übt heftige Kritik - Leserbrief der Woche*

Das ist keine heftige Kritik, sondern schmäh Kritik


----------

